# OWF Guarantees $2500



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

OWF all Inclusive and Improved:

-No Membership Fees

-Big Fish Pot Included

*4 Open Tournaments:*

- *Vics Sports Center Open*
Geneva July 13th
*$2500 Guaranteed*

- *Ravenna Marine Open*
Mosquito Lake April 7th
*$2500 Guaranteed*

- *JoAnn Fabric Open*
Berlin Lake May 5th
*$2500 Guaranteed*


Visit us on Facebook or at www.fishowf.com

*See the Fliers below*

OWF Committee

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Great News Ladies and Gentleman!

The Ohio Walleye Federation Has Just secured another Title Sponsor:

JoAnn Fabrics has just agreed to Sponsoring our Lake Berlin Tournament, now making Berlin Lake a Guaranteed $2500 Tournament. (Flier to Come)

Making The Ohio Walleye Federation Tournaments at:

*Mosquito Lake Open a Guaranteed $2500 with Ravenna Marine as a Title Sponsor

Berlin Lake Open a Guaranteed $2500 with JoAnn Fabric as a Title Sponsor

Lake Erie Geneva Open a Guaranteed $2500 with Vic's Sports Center as a Title Sponsor*

See Below for our Curcuit Flier and web site

*It's time to Register*
www.fishowf.com

This Great News with more information to come


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

SB2,
Where is the Lorain Tournament going to be launching from?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

We will launch out of the Black River:

Black River Wharf Boat Launch
199 E. 14th Street
Lorain, Ohio 44052


Thanks OWF Committee


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

SB2,
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Meeting Scheduled* 
*Date: Thursday, February 28th
Time: 7:00pm
Place: Ravenna Marine* 

Everyone is welcome, there will be an ODNR speaker and we will discuss the new format and sponsors

Check out all the Fliers Below:

The Web-site is taking Pay Pal for The Walleye Federation Membership, Tournament Registration and Banquet Registration

WWW.fishowf.com


View attachment Join TWF.pdf


View attachment Ohio Walleye Federation 2013 flier.pdf


View attachment 2013 Vics PDF.pdf


View attachment 2013_Ravenna_Marine_Open_3.pdf


View attachment OWF 2013 Banquet.pdf


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here we go, the response has been overwhelming! But now it time to focus on fishing, here is all the information. If you have any questions please call 330-608-8161 or email at [email protected]


*April 7th will be here before you know it, don't be left out!!*


View attachment Ohio Walleye Federation 2013 flier B.doc


View attachment 2013_Ravenna_Marine_Open_3.pdf


View attachment 2013 Vics PDF.pdf


View attachment Join TWF.pdf




Thanks OWF Committee


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Just a Reminder to all of you that will be fishing with the Ohio Walleye Federation for our Mosquito Lake Open on April 7th ($2500 Guaranteed)*

1. Mailed entry fees must be post marked no later than 1 week prior to the event (March 31st)

2. Payments should be mailed to OWF, 2181 Overcrest St, Alliance, OH 44601

3. Payment via PayPal available at www.fishowf.com

4. Payments via PayPal must be received no later than 2-days prior to the event (April 4th by Midnight)


If you have any questions please call
330-608-8161 or email at [email protected]

Or visit the Web at www.fishowf.com

Thanks OWF Committee


----------

